# what is MNT?



## kiki

I am new.. so what is MNT ?


----------



## Hauntiholik

From HauntForum's Haunting Dictionary,
MNT - make-n-take. A gathering of haunters to make props.


----------



## kiki

*Make and Take*

this sounds not only fun but a great way to share ideas and techniques..
I am going to have to hunt out any other New Orleans area members and see if we cant start a group here .
So I will begin with.. 
Anyone from New Orleans or from a surrounding parish ????


----------



## scareme

I wish I was down your way. Right now my closest MNT is in Dallas, three hours away. I can't seem to find anyone here in OK City that wants to play. But I do love my Dallas buds. And they've taught me some great things.


----------



## Vlad

Sorry Kiki, you'll have to come up to our NJ one.


----------



## kiki

*what a vision*

How cool.. a thought of a van.. or monster mobile.. riding up the coast with my load of gore to be... body parts.. homemade weapons ( uh I mean props)
of course plenty of plastic and rope right.. and other horrific items..
Would love to get pulled over just to see the look on a troopers face..
Alright mam.. Im gonna make you get out the vehicle]
okay mam.. your gonna take your hands and place em on your head so we can search your van...
Whole new meaning for make and take..
Could be an adventure..


----------



## DarkLore

Like Scareme, I'm one of the Dallas haunters (N. Texas/Okie). There are
others in Austin which is a bit closer. I'm not sure if we have any groups closer.


----------

